# Alternative to Chemical Pump



## autumnwillow (Aug 14, 2014)

I'm trying to build a small scrubber and it will just be for trial, now I don't want to buy those expensive chemical pumps yet.

What are the alternatives that I could buy?
Swimming pool pump? This one has low psi, my scrubber will have a sprayer nozzle on top and a venturi valve on the scrubber inlet, so I guess this one wont work)
Booster pump? I guess this one would be too strong
Submersible pump? As much as possible I want the pump to be outside the scrubber.

My design will be similar to 4metal's design here: http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=40&t=9115
It will be a "mini" version of it. But basically same concept.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Aug 14, 2014)

If you know of an RV that is scrap you can use the pump from the fresh weather system.


----------



## MarcoP (Aug 14, 2014)

I'm running into the same issue, would the specs of the attached pdf's pump would be sufficient to start with?

The MD-40R-220N is cheap enough and it runs 45 liters per minute (12 U.S. gallons per minute) which would be also perfect to run my custom made blue bowl.
Ceramic spindle, PTFE bearing, Thrust ring Ceramic or PE, O-ring FKM or EPDM ... they say it's resistant to strong chemicals.

Thanks in advance.

Edited to add pdf and some specs.


----------



## MarcoP (Aug 15, 2014)

Off course! The pump it self means nothing without having more details on the scrubber to be built.


----------



## justinhcase (Aug 15, 2014)

I use a submersible sump pump that is meant to sit in a drain for year's.
It is sealed so has survived in a 100 liter rain water butt I use as a reservoir.I added a large tea bag like thing made from Bicarbonate of soda and a close weave Polyester felt which seems to have kept the small amount of stainless steel that is exposed safe.
The pump is used to run two water driven aspirators one large for the cupboard and one standard sized one for the glass ware.
But it is only truly effective when used in conjunction with a proper reflux system,Iron's was kind enough to describe the the principles behind running a good digestion chamber and making sure you keep as much acid and value in it as possible some time ago.I have an Allihn Condenser which come's off the top of the reaction chamber and then a secondary condenser that runs at a 45 degree down ward slope from that into a 1000ml round bottomed flask as a safety catch before the bubbler.
The bubbler is chilled well below freezing with salt water ice and is between the glass Reflux/condenser system and the Aspirator/scrubber unit giving me quite a nice strong acid to use on my next digestion instead of water as any values that have made the trek to that point will be added to my next run.
My only real problem is that the 400w pump heats up the 100l water butt which makes the retention of some fumes harder but I put a nice high chimney on it and it is well away from every one so I think the emissions are at an acceptable level....well at least greatly reduced..


----------



## MarcoP (Aug 15, 2014)

justinhcase said:


> Iron's was kind enough to describe the the principles behind running a good digestion chamber



Thank you, your input about the condenser surely helped! I've also searched for "iron" author but I believe those are two different users. Could someone point me to the right author/post please.

My current concern is to build a proper scrubber for very small lots before running any process. Acids are coming but I won't be use any without a fume hood and a scrubber.


----------



## butcher (Aug 16, 2014)

Try Irons.
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=656

4metals, lou and other members have also made some great posts, with good information that will help you in building a small scrubber.


----------



## justinhcase (Aug 16, 2014)

Any suggestions on how to improve my little system would be most welcome.


----------



## MarcoP (Aug 16, 2014)

Things start to clear up  ... is the bubbler using 35% H2O2 + MnO2?


----------



## justinhcase (Aug 16, 2014)

No not at the moment.
I have a small collection of old pop bottles with salt water in them.I just keep them in a freezer at -5c.
The large ones I put in the water butt for the cooling water tank and the small one's I put one at a time in with the Bubbler/wash bottle.
I know it is not perfect but it is economical.and I do get a useable acid from my Nitric acid digestion's.
I am toying with Irons suggestion of oxygen to convert the Nitrogen Monoxide to Nitrogen Dioxide in my A.R. digestion's but that may not be worth the time at this point.
I have acquired some smaller flasks which have been a god send for digesting small quantity's and have the same ground glass fittings so they just snap straight on.


----------



## autumnwillow (Aug 18, 2014)

Anybody has experience with diaphragm pump ? Its cheap but it requires an air compressor. Most of it is made of polypropylene/teflon/hdpe.


----------



## 4metals (Aug 18, 2014)

Diaphragm pumps are great but for the flow you are looking for it may not be the best choice. They can be throttled down to very slow flow rates for metered flow and they are self priming and can run dry. The smallest I have seen is this one. 
http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/item.aspx?sku=98089


For the difference in price why wouldn't you go with a magnetic drive high corrosive pump? It's $60 more but it would last and pump the required flow for a small system. And you don't need an air compressor to run it. 
http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/item.aspx?itemid=27449&catid=629

I usually do not get involved in threads where members are looking for a very cheap way out. But when I saw you were willing to use a diaphragm pump I realized you were willing to spend more than 2 dollars!


----------



## shmandi (Aug 19, 2014)

I don't know what flow rate you need. But for some small trial unit something like this could do:
I have couple of those used but in good condition if anyone is interested. But they come without motor driver.


----------

